# Application process, all the way through to... the call!



## Sparkplugs (4 Jun 2006)

Hi there!  I'm new to the board... I had another post in another forum, but I'm assuming it got deleted because it was in the wrong place, eep!  

Name's Jen, I'm 24, female, 5 feet tall and 100 lbs.  Back in February I decided to chase after my delayed dream of being in the military.  I had wanted to join after high school, but life got in the way a bit and I had to wait.  Now that I am commitment-free and in a better place, I decided to go after it again.  Just for a little backstory, I have been working the past 2 years in a lumber mill...  The first year was spent doing heavy labour, so for a wee one, I have wicked upper body strength.  The past year I have been alternating between heavy labour and driving heavy equipment.  My original plan was to become a pilot, but I have since changed my mind and decided on Aviation Systems Tech... the closest thing to the civilian aircraft maintenance engineer, just in case years down the road I find myself back in the civvie world.

I'll type this out in timeline form.

28 February 2006 --  Did online application
1 March 2006 --  Received 2 wonderful reference letters, one from Cheif of Police, and one from high school English teacher
7 March 2006 --  Paperwork was finished up, transcript was received, and everything was sent out.
20 March 2006 --  Got call to come April 7th and do CFAT, Medical, Interview and PT.

7 April 2006 --  Testing day.  I was the only applicant around for the entire day.
8:00am, CFAT.  I did it, and frankly, I thought it would be way harder.  I just plugged through it, and when I was done, they whisked me away to the Det. Commander's office to wait for my results.  He came in, handed me a sheet of paper with all of the army/navy/air force jobs on it, and said, "Take your pick, any one of these you want is yours."  He informed me that while he couldn't tell me my exact score, that I was in the high 99th percentile of all applicants, and the highest they'd ever seen in Thunder Bay.  Sorry, had to brag about that, I was pretty proud of myself.   ^-^  He tried to convince me to take an officer trade, since my aptitude score was more than high enough.  Once I convinced him that mechanic was where I wanted to be he relented.

10:00am, Interview.  The Det. Commander did my interview with me, and it was very easy, relaxed, and comfortable.  He made lots of jokes and made me feel completely at ease.  The questions were not difficult, or insanely prying, they were actually kind of fun to answer.  

11:00am, Medical.  The medical technician was a funny guy.  He made it all very comfortable, although it was very weird flexing my muscles and all that stuff while in a crunchy paper gown.  Eye test and hearing were simple and short, and the other stuff was like nothing I've ever done before, but nothing terribly uncomfortable.  By the end of it, there were a couple things he needed more information on, and doctor's notes.  I'll explain them here, because from reading other threads, I know people have gone through the same things.

First off, I had my gallbladder removed in 2003.  They needed a note saying I was fine, there were no complications, and that I was fit for duty.  This note was easy to get.  The other one, not so much.

I had gone through something of a depressive episode in 2001.  I was a stalking and sexual assault victim, and had problems coping.  I was put on a couple different antidepressants and went through counselling.  Once I had gone through the court case and it was all over, I was fine.  But there were 6 months or so where I was severely depressed about the situation, and had even spent time in the hospital to that effect.  I really thought this was totally going to screw any chance at the CF that I had.  So I got a hold of my family doctor, and she printed out all of the physician's notes from that time, along with a personal letter explaining how I've been since that time.  I was afraid that they would ask me to come back in a year with a psychiatrist's note saying I was A-OK.  Anyway, I got the notes, but it took awhile, and I will explain what happened after this next section.

2:00pm, PT.  I was dreading this.  I am very strong, and my muscles are in good shape, but I was concerned about my cardio and pushups.  The girl was very nice.  I did my step test first, and it was ridiculously easy.  I did five rounds of 3 minutes.  By the end of it, I was laughing entirely too hard at the music.  By the higher levels, it ends up being monk chanting and christmas carols -- I wish I was kidding.  So the girl and I laughed, and my V02 level was 52 by the end of it.  I only needed a 32, so that was good.  

Situps.  I know I have a strong body, so I just pumped them out as fast and steady as I could.  I ended up doing 38 situps in 60 seconds.  Since females only need 15 in 60 seconds, I was in good shape.

Pushups.  Eeee, I was nervous.  I ended up doing 27 triceps pushups before I fell over.  9 was my goal, so I did well there too.  

Grip strength.  I remember failing the grip strength test I did I high school, so I was nervous here.  The girl tells me, "hey, all you need is 50 combined, no worries, just do it."  So I ended up doing 85 combined.  She made me do it again, thought there was something wrong with the machine, hehe.  85 again.  I didn't know that was above the male standards too.  She said she'd never seen someone so little squeeze so hard.  Heh, I guess lifting wood all day every day has really helped me out.

5 May 2002 --  Finally got my doctor's notes in, and had to wait for my medical to come back from Ottawa.

I called a couple times to check on how things were going, and they were just waiting for the medical to come back.  My recruiter was about as excited as I was!  

2 June 2006 --  THE CALL.  My recruiter called me to let me know that my medical had come back.  They were concerned about the depression/antidepressants, but thanks to my letter from my doctor, and the fact that it was 5 years ago, I was found fit for duty.

My offer is for AVN Tech, in the Air Force, which is what I wanted.  I swear in on July 17th, and I leave for basic training in St Jean on August 7th.  

I am immensely excited.  Now my big goal is getting better at running.  My father has been a runner for 28 years, so he has been motivating me to push myself.  I am up to 3 km without having to stop and walk.  So I have just over 2 months to improve on that.  I'm workin' my butt off.  I don't want to be seen as some weak little girl when I get to BMQ.  I worked hard in the mill the gain respect, and I'm stubborn and proud, and I'll do all that I can to hold my own.  I know being 5 feet tall and 100lbs is a disadvantage in many things, but I've overcome it many times before.

Anyway, I know this is long-winded, but I thought I'd write everything I could remember down, because I know I had all kinds of questions about little things before I started this process, and hopefully this can help someone else along.  

Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions.  Now the hardest part of my waiting begins... In just over a month and a half, I will no longer be a civilian, and I can't wait!  My father, uncle, and grandfather were all in the Air Force, and they're proud too.  


EDIT:  Forgot to tell the funniest part about my interview.  The guy says, "So, you work in a lumber mill, I guess you're a secretary?"  I said, "Nooo, I drive a tractor, actually."  "Oh", he says, "Really?  I guess people have asked you before if you sit on a phone book?"  I replied, "Yes, most days, actually."  He says, "Don't worry about it, most people assume I can't even read because I'm an infantry officer and all.  Appearances can be deceiving, hehehehe.  Good for you, Jen"


----------



## big bad john (4 Jun 2006)

Good on you!!!


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

" 2:00pm, PT.  I was dreading this.  I am very strong, and my muscles are in good shape, but I was concerned about my cardio and pushups.  The girl was very nice.  I did my step test first, and it was ridiculously easy.  I did five rounds of 3 minutes.  By the end of it, I was laughing entirely too hard at the music.  By the higher levels, it ends up being monk chanting and christmas carols -- I wish I was kidding.  So the girl and I laughed, and my V02 level was 52 by the end of it.  I only needed a 32, so that was good. "

Its like a Polka.. haha. Good ol' 70's music.

But you sound like you did wonderful , im about you're size and height as well and use to do mechanics.. good for the arms/hands. Good luck with everything , AVN is a great trade , just dont get a lifer posting to WPG.. yikes! haha. You'd be interesting to talk to for as right now Im going through pretty much the same thing! Good luck with bmq sounds like physically you'll have no problems!


----------



## TMM (4 Jun 2006)

Congrats Jen! You sound like the kind of person I want wearing that uniform.

Way to go and overcome the previous adversity; you've gone thrugh that the rest should be no problem!


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Jun 2006)

Thanks, everyone, I appreciate the support!

Can't wait to get my butt to St Jean!


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jun 2006)

That was the best post I have ever seen on this site... way to go Jen! Thanks for posting, as I'm sure it will inspire a lot of people to go for their dreams...

And it's sweet that you're from Thunder Bay, because I grew up there too. Did you work at Bowater by any chance? I miss that candy-cane smoke-stack. It always indicated to me how the flying would be at the T-Bay airport (just look at the smoke and you'll know where the wind is blowing). Damn, I miss fishing on the Kam river near the Bowater basin... caught a few big sturgeon there. Anyway, I was in the 18th Med. Coy. before moving to Toronto to do university, and now I'm a 32U waiting to go to St.Jean in September.

Sorry to remenisce... but I loved your post... keep us posted on your career!


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Jun 2006)

Matty B. said:
			
		

> That was the best post I have ever seen on this site... way to go Jen! Thanks for posting, as I'm sure it will inspire a lot of people to go for their dreams...
> 
> And it's sweet that you're from Thunder Bay, because I grew up there too. Did you work at Bowater by any chance? I miss that candy-cane smoke-stack. It always indicated to me how the flying would be at the T-Bay airport (just look at the smoke and you'll know where the wind is blowing). Damn, I miss fishing on the Kam river near the Bowater basin... caught a few big sturgeon there. Anyway, I was in the 18th Med. Coy. before moving to Toronto to do university, and now I'm a 32U waiting to go to St.Jean in September.
> 
> Sorry to remenisce... but I loved your post... keep us posted on your career!



Well, I actually live in Geraldton, and work up at a Buchanan mill in Nakina, but TBay is only a few hours away and I spend a lot of time there.

Haha, my grandfather on my mom's side worked at Bowater, and I used to love that smokestack!  My favourite part about Thunder Bay is going up on Mt. McKay at dusk to overlook the city...

Thanks for the kind words!  Maybe I'll see you around St Jean, hehe, I'll be there until Oct 20.


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jun 2006)

If you want to become better at running, just climb Mt. McKay once or twice a week. I guarantee it's twice or thrice the work of climbing the CN tower (by step). I'm sure you'll kick a$$ on your course and throughout your career...


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Jun 2006)

I'm sticking to trail running right now, hehe...  I need to do it without stopping to walk.  And I gotta work on speeding up these stubby legs of mine.

I am counting down the days now, haha.


----------



## Thorvald (6 Jun 2006)

> 2:00pm, PT.  I was dreading this.  I am very strong, and my muscles are in good shape, but I was concerned about my cardio and pushups.  The girl was very nice.  I did my step test first, and it was ridiculously easy.  I did five rounds of 3 minutes.  By the end of it, I was laughing entirely too hard at the music.  By the higher levels, it ends up being monk chanting and christmas carols -- I wish I was kidding.  So the girl and I laughed, and my V02 level was 52 by the end of it.  I only needed a 32, so that was good.



I had the same problem myself, that music and the male speaker's "Valium induced" voice was killing me.  Myself and another younger recruit were in stitches by the 4th or 5th round, don't think that helped our heart rate at all....heheh.  I tried to explain it to the wife but it was one of those "you just had to be there..." moments.

They should use that CD as reveille during basic, we'd all fall out of our bunks laughing again.

Good job and enjoy!


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Jun 2006)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> I had the same problem myself, that music and the male speaker's "Valium induced" voice was killing me.  Myself and another younger recruit were in stitches by the 4th or 5th round, don't think that helped our heart rate at all....heheh.  I tried to explain it to the wife but it was one of those "you just had to be there..." moments.
> 
> They should use that CD as reveille during basic, we'd all fall out of our bunks laughing again.
> 
> Good job and enjoy!



We had a female voice, but yeah, same deal...  Especially at the first, slow level, I could not figure out how it was supposed to be 'motivating.'  It would have been bad if there were more than me taking the test, hehe, I would have had a giggle fit.


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jun 2006)

Well, just got my final package of paperwork in the mail today...  You know, the one with the will and stuff in it.  

When my recruiter said, "Just a couple more forms to fill out."  He was simplifying it a wee bit, methinks.  There's a buttload of stuff there!

But, I found out that I have had 12 jobs and 11 addresses in the past 10 years!

Does anyone know if it's normal to get shipped out to basic the day before you begin?  I thought there would be a couple days there, but apparently I leave on the 6th, to start of the 7th.

So now I have a will for the first time, and everything's ready to go.  200 hours of work left, and 1 month, 1 week, and 2 days until I am no longer a civilian.

Excitement does not even cover what I am feeling right now.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jun 2006)

Well done Sparkplugs,

Truth be told, I went thru what you are 17 years ago when I was going to Cornwallis in the Reg Frce...and...17 years later and many years of Reserve service in Armd Recce, 3 years of college...I am going Reg Frce again and just wrote the CFAT/Medical/Interview yesterday at CFRC in Halifax.  35 and startin' all over again doh!

I too was told I can pick any NCM trade and that if I wanted to pursue the Officer side I could as well.  I know I want to be Air Force ATIS Tech, but it was nice to hear the "you can have any trade you want" comment.  If nothing else, for personal confidence.

Kudo's to ya.  Best of luck in Basic, its just the start of, what I think, is a really awesome adventure....

Mud


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well done Sparkplugs,
> 
> Truth be told, I went thru what you are 17 years ago when I was going to Cornwallis in the Reg Frce...and...17 years later and many years of Reserve service in Armd Recce, 3 years of college...I am going Reg Frce again and just wrote the CFAT/Medical/Interview yesterday at CFRC in Halifax.  35 and startin' all over again doh!
> 
> ...



Hey, 35 is not bad... You've already done some living!  

I would have liked to be an officer, but there weren't any officer trades that I could see myself making a career out of.  They were really trying to get me into mechanical engineering, but I'd rather be the one to have dirty mechanic hands, hehe.

It was a nice ego boost, for sure.  I was pretty proud walking out of there that day!

I can't wait for basic.  I'm counting down the days and hours, it's really silly!

Thanks!


----------



## military granny (9 Jun 2006)

Spark
Good for you !!  As for the leaving one day and starting the next its not unusual for it to happen.Dear son the soldier was sworn in on Thursday morning and left Thursday night started course Friday morning. All this after being called Wednesday afternoon to let him know his swearing in was the next morning @ 10 A.M sharp. We juggled things for a while.


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Spark
> Good for you !!  As for the leaving one day and starting the next its not unusual for it to happen.Dear son the soldier was sworn in on Thursday morning and left Thursday night started course Friday morning. All this after being called Wednesday afternoon to let him know his swearing in was the next morning @ 10 A.M sharp. We juggled things for a while.



Oh wow, that must have been fun!  Heh, I guess I don't have it so bad.  I'm just happy it's all coming together now!

Thanks!


----------



## navymich (9 Jun 2006)

Spark,

Thank you for passing on your experience.  Stay in touch, and let us know how things continue as you head out on course.

And keep up with your current attitude, it's refreshing to see.  You will go far,

Mich


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Spark,
> 
> Thank you for passing on your experience.  Stay in touch, and let us know how things continue as you head out on course.
> 
> ...



I've always been one to look on the bright side, I guess.  Annoyingly chipper, say others.  

I'll try and keep updated as much as I can.  I'm going to miss the internet at basic, I'm sure!

Thanks!


----------



## Springroll (9 Jun 2006)

Congrats Sparkplugs!

Maybe we will end up on basic together!
I have finished everything I needed to do and am merit listed and waiting for the call...impatiently, but waiting.


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Congrats Sparkplugs!
> 
> Maybe we will end up on basic together!
> I have finished everything I needed to do and am merit listed and waiting for the call...impatiently, but waiting.



I was pretty impatient being on the merit list too... But I was waiting for the scary part of my medical to come back, and that took a few weeks, so that was the worst part for me.  Now that I have a date on my calendar to look forward to, I'm much happier and more patient, heh!

That would be cool!  I hope your call comes soon.  I know how it is, waiting, heh.  I'm sure it'll all be worth it and then some though!


----------



## Springroll (9 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I was pretty impatient being on the merit list too... But I was waiting for the scary part of my medical to come back, and that took a few weeks, so that was the worst part for me.  Now that I have a date on my calendar to look forward to, I'm much happier and more patient, heh!
> 
> That would be cool!  I hope your call comes soon.  I know how it is, waiting, heh.  I'm sure it'll all be worth it and then some though!



You got in there alot faster than I, though. 
I started my process last July....and it took forever to get dates for my testing.
Hopefully I will hear something in the next couple weeks....
I am tired of having our summer on hold waiting for the call.

Either way...have a blast with it!
Life is about the experiences, and this is one that you will remember forever!


----------



## Sparkplugs (16 Jun 2006)

160 work hours to go.

I give my work notice of resignation next week.  My boss already knows I'm leaving, and he's very happy that I'm going to go get myself a trade.  Mill work is nice, and fun, but I don't want to be 'general labour' forever.  He also thinks it's cool that I'd like to end up in Comox, because he has relatives there, and says it's a beautiful place.

The excitement keeps building.  I have constant ants in the pants lately, hehe.


----------



## bison33 (13 Jul 2006)

congrats on getting AVN.......I did aero engine/Avn before turning my coveralls in for a flight suit...it's a good trade but can depend where you end up and what you make of it. A good time for you (and others) to be coming into the trade...new planes down the road, actual promotions >...but seriously, you'll love it....and be prepared to be crammed into fuel cells, tailpipes, intakes, etc.....I was in my younger days...


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jul 2006)

bison33 said:
			
		

> congrats on getting AVN.......I did aero engine/Avn before turning my coveralls in for a flight suit...it's a good trade but can depend where you end up and what you make of it. A good time for you (and others) to be coming into the trade...new planes down the road, actual promotions >...but seriously, you'll love it....and be prepared to be crammed into fuel cells, tailpipes, intakes, etc.....I was in my younger days...



Haha, being a small person with little hands, I fully expect to be crammed into all the small spaces.  Good thing I'm not claustophobic, hehe.  I'm excited for the new aircraft.  

How old were you when you went pilot?  Did you already have a university degree?  I have considered pilot too, but I'd rather be a mechanic first.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (15 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Haha, being a small person with little hands, I fully expect to be crammed into all the small spaces.  Good thing I'm not claustophobic, hehe.  I'm excited for the new aircraft.
> 
> How old were you when you went pilot?  Did you already have a university degree?  I have considered pilot too, but I'd rather be a mechanic first.



I am betting a months pay he is actually a FE (Flight Engineer)...


----------



## bison33 (15 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Haha, being a small person with little hands, I fully expect to be crammed into all the small spaces.  Good thing I'm not claustophobic, hehe.  I'm excited for the new aircraft.
> 
> How old were you when you went pilot?  Did you already have a university degree?  I have considered pilot too, but I'd rather be a mechanic first.



Not a pilot Spark....recceeman is bang on....I went Flight Engineer....I turned wrenches for years on Tutors, Dash-8's, SeaKings and Hercs,  but it was time for something new.....so, more money, I get to fly and still turn some wrenches....not a bad deal.


----------



## CallOfDuty (15 Jul 2006)

Hey there Spark , just thought I'd mention to you, to not worry about your running too much.  If you  really enjoy it, then hey, have at it, but if you're worried about running during basic, don't.    You will do alot of running during basic, but its actually more of a jog....and the instructors keep it at a sane pace.  Even if you suck, they adjust the run so everyone stays together.  I've seen people totally hung over monday mornings and go for 5am runs and hacking up pounds of lung butter, and still getting through it no problem. 
   Just read paracowboys posts about running properly and whatnot( which I did, and never once got shin splints!) and you'll be alright
Cheers 
STeve


----------



## Sparkplugs (15 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I am betting a months pay he is actually a FE (Flight Engineer)...



I wouldn't bet you a months pay, hehe, I'm sure you're right.  I just assumed flight suit meant pilot, but it's the whole flight crew that wears it, isn't it?


----------



## bison33 (15 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I wouldn't bet you a months pay, hehe, I'm sure you're right.  I just assumed flight suit meant pilot, but it's the whole flight crew that wears it, isn't it?


Yes Spark.....all aircrew (even the heathens  who fly once in a blue moon) wear a flight suit.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (15 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I wouldn't bet you a months pay, hehe, I'm sure you're right.  I just assumed flight suit meant pilot, but it's the whole flight crew that wears it, isn't it?



I just looked at his profile..and saw his MOC.   ;D  So I had a small advantage...(vice some weird voo doo trick)


----------



## Sparkplugs (16 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I just looked at his profile..and saw his MOC.   ;D  So I had a small advantage...(vice some weird voo doo trick)




  That would explain it, hehe.


----------



## pylon (16 Jul 2006)

Hey Sparkplug....

Tomorrow's the big day... Congratulations and all the best in the future.



kc


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

newair-oldarmy said:
			
		

> Hey Sparkplug....
> 
> Tomorrow's the big day... Congratulations and all the best in the future.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  But I have another couple of days to wait... I got switched to wednesday due to a soldier's funeral on monday, so just a bit longer to wait.

=)


----------



## Sparkplugs (21 Jul 2006)

Well, yesterday was the big swearing-in day.  I got to Thunder Bay Tuesday night, stayed in the hotel, and then Wednesday morning, I got up and got dressed for the ceremony.

I arrived at the recruiting center, and two other guys showed up for the ceremony, both going for infantry.  (Luke and Jamie are all I remember for names, hehe.)  We had to go and fill out paperwork and finish checking and signing forms.  The Sergeant showed all of us a video in the room where our friends and family waited.  The 20-minute basic video, which proceeded to scare the hell out of my mom, lol.  The Captain made the 'ladies first' joke and so I was first.  I took my oath, signed the paper, and that was it!  







I'm feeling very proud and excited now.  Oh, my friends that came with me to the ceremony made me a cake.  I must warn you, it is totally not work safe AT ALL, so please don't click it if you're working or have kids around.  That said, it was the funniest cake I've ever seen, and I love it.  http://pics.livejournal.com/biggerstaff/pic/0002etxx/s320x240

Later on, I went to my celebrate-being-in-the-military party thrown by the lovely ladies that came to my ceremony and made me a cake.  My friend Phebe is a piper, so she played me a bagpipe serenade to celebrate the day.  She played some traditional Scottish off-to-war songs, and then she played the Star Wars theme.  Hehe.

So I am now a private recruit.   :warstory:   Sweet!  2 weeks until go time, I can't wait!

edited for spelling


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I'm feeling very proud and excited now.  Oh, my friends that came with me to the ceremony made me a cake.  I must warn you, it is totally not work safe AT ALL, so please don't click it if you're working or have kids around.  That said, it was the funniest cake I've ever seen, and I love it.



I looked like that once in the shacks...hilarity ensued. Just a Sig Op might use different words...  ;D

Congrats, BTW.


----------



## Sparkplugs (21 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I looked like that once in the shacks...hilarity ensued. Just a Sig Op might use different words...  ;D
> 
> Congrats, BTW.



Lol!  A quote from a friend later that night about the cake, "Jen, I'm sure this is only the first of much peen you will be seeing in the military.  Cheers."


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Jul 2006)

Hahah!!  , Congrats and good luck!

-Syed


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2006)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Hahah!!  , Congrats and good luck!
> 
> -Syed



Thank you!  I am so excited to hop on that plane now!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jul 2006)

I honestly hope your attitude doesn't waiver, and is infectious to your course mates (and maybe some of your staff...who might just be coming off Block Leave    ).



Don't do what I did in '89 at Cornwallis, when I called "MCpl White" "Mr. White" right off the get-go.   ;D

When I got reamed right off the bat I remember distinctly thinking "uh oh!  this isn't starting so good!"


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I honestly hope your attitude doesn't waiver, and is infectious to your course mates (and maybe some of your staff...who might just be coming off Block Leave    ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to start off on the right foot, hehe.  When I got sworn in, I remembered to call the Capt. by rank and last name, and he was happy about that.  My attitude is totally born into me.  I can be annoying at points, I know, but when I get excited about something, i just can't help it.  Monty Python's version of "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" is totally my theme song.  

My dad's getting sick of my "DAD!  Only 16 days until I go!" proclamation every morning, hehe.

Thanks!   ;D


----------



## armyrules (22 Jul 2006)

Nice going Spark and Congratulations hope you keeo us all posted on the fun you will be having!!


----------



## ark (22 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to start off on the right foot, hehe.  When I got sworn in, I remembered to call the Capt. by rank and last name, and he was happy about that.  My attitude is totally born into me.  I can be annoying at points, I know, but when I get excited about something, i just can't help it.  Monty Python's version of "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" is totally my theme song.
> 
> My dad's getting sick of my "DAD!  Only 16 days until I go!" proclamation every morning, hehe.
> 
> Thanks!   ;D



Huh ? You are going Air Force and you called an Officer by his rank/last name ? ... bad habit


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jul 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> Huh ? You are going Air Force and you called an Officer by his rank/last name ? ... bad habit



 :rofl:


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> Huh ? You are going Air Force and you called an Officer by his rank/last name ? ... bad habit



I don't get it?  Lol, I don't know the etiquette yet, did I do something wrong?   ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I don't get it?  Lol, I don't know the etiquette yet, did I do something wrong?   ;D



Give it say...a week into Boot and you will get it...just hang out with some folks goin' combat arms and I am sure you will catch on...

I don't want to spoil the fun... >


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Give it say...a week into Boot and you will get it...just hang out with some folks goin' combat arms and I am sure you will catch on...
> 
> I don't want to spoil the fun... >



Uh oh... you're not trying to get me into trouble, are you?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

no not at all...just wait for it.   ;D




Zoomie... ;D


----------



## Sparkplugs (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> no not at all...just wait for it.   ;D
> 
> 
> Zoomie... ;D



I thought just the aesops were called zoomies?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

Well, when I was in Boot, anyone in Blue we called zoomie...its all in fun.  You get to call them grunt/crunchies/herbies/mud gunners/zipperheads/wrench-benders etc etc.  Its really good fun when it is kept fun and civil (well, as civil as recruits are when all full of pi$$ and vinegar and all that...).

Don't forget chicklet bingo either.   ;D


----------



## Sparkplugs (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, when I was in Boot, anyone in Blue we called zoomie...its all in fun.  You get to call them grunt/crunchies/herbies/mud gunners/zipperheads/wrench-benders etc etc.  Its really good fun when it is kept fun and civil (well, as civil as recruits are when all full of pi$$ and vinegar and all that...).
> 
> Don't forget chicklet bingo either.   ;D



Aw man, I am so looking forward to basic!  

what do they call airplane mechanics?

and what's chicklet bingo?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Aw man, I am so looking forward to basic!
> 
> what do they call airplane mechanics?
> 
> and what's chicklet bingo?



Some things are best left as a surprise aren't they?

Chicklet bingo.  The IMPs (used) to have chicklets in the lunch menu ( it could be supper.  I used to use Mess tins and forget my name sometimes).  Anyways, ask who wants to play chicklet bingo?  All those who are in, open their pack of 2 chiclets (spelled wrong earlier, my bad) and look at the flaps for the number on it.  Whoever has the highest number...wins...all the chiclets.

Best part of the day sometimes.  Of course, we never actually took all the gum, just bragging rights.

Sounds fun eh zoomie wrench-bender?


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jul 2006)

The real beauty of Chiclet Bingo was that each IMP had specific Chiclets, and each package had identical numbers.  So, after about the third round of Bingo, a crafty bugger was able to grab a certain IMP and before even opening it declare himself the winner.

Airplane mechanics?  We call veh techs parts changers (and then wrench benders when they whallop us across the head with 'em).


----------



## Sparkplugs (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Some things are best left as a surprise aren't they?
> 
> Chicklet bingo.  The IMPs (used) to have chicklets in the lunch menu ( it could be supper.  I used to use Mess tins and forget my name sometimes).  Anyways, ask who wants to play chicklet bingo?  All those who are in, open their pack of 2 chiclets (spelled wrong earlier, my bad) and look at the flaps for the number on it.  Whoever has the highest number...wins...all the chiclets.
> 
> ...



zoomie wrench bender?  Could be worse, I guess, lol.

Chiclet bingo sounds awesome.  

I bet I'm going to come back from basic with allll kinds of fun stories, huh?   ;D  I can't wait.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

yup.  I still tell Hot Lips a bunch of mine...from a bunch of courses (as student/instructor/Crse WO), taskings, exercises...you name it.

Always find the humour in a crappy situation.  It usually creates a funny memory/story, and makes the crappiness go by faster...


----------

